

Show HN: Trippeo – Simple travel and expense management - pallian
https://www.trippeo.com/

======
pallian
Direct link to download the app:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/trippeo/id892522845?mt=8&ign...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/trippeo/id892522845?mt=8&ign-
mpt=uo%3D4)

------
yush
This app is so beautiful it makes me want to do my expenses. It's a pity that
the app I have to use at work is not even half as cool.

------
ryanmerket
Wow, really beautiful design here. Great work! Downloading the app now.

~~~
pallian
Thanks Ryan - appreciate it.

------
Psyt
Awesome design! Very simple but useful app.

------
travelbug
Slick app. Love how fast it is

------
JulienEmery19
this is honestly a beautiful product! And I hate expense management.

------
mtempest
beautiful app

